# Belgium & Holland



## Blen

Any Belgian and Dutchmen on the forum?
Greetz, 
Bruno the Belgian


----------



## mark76

Hier, een noorderbuur van je. There are a couple of other Dutch guys here as well.


----------



## Zweber12

Zijn er genoeg op KKF!


----------



## Blen

mark76 said:


> Hier, een noorderbuur van je. There are a couple of other Dutch guys here as well.


Nice blog!


----------



## mark76

Blen said:


> Nice blog!



Thanks!


----------



## Mingooch

Jealous of the beers you have over there!!!


----------



## daveb

When I first saw the title I thought of nice double barrel shotguns.....


----------



## Blen

Mingooch said:


> Jealous of the beers you have over there!!!


Over 1000 different... and counting... :beer::


----------



## Mingooch

Love the Trappist beers! Quads are sooooo nice to drink


----------



## Panamapeet

Yesss, I live in Amsterdam


----------



## donhoang14

I've moved to Amsterdam and currently learning Dutch. Just bought my first Molybdenum recently and today a 3000/6000 stone. Excited

Would anyone like to get together to teach and learn from one another?


----------



## Benuser

donhoang14 said:


> I've moved to Amsterdam and currently learning Dutch. Just bought my first Molybdenum recently and today a 3000/6000 stone. Excited
> 
> Would anyone like to get together to teach and learn from one another?


What kind of Moly is it?


----------



## donhoang14

Misono handmade santoku. I love this thing so much


----------



## Benuser

It comes overly convexed from factory, and should get a decent stone sharpening before you can maintain it. Let me know.


----------



## donhoang14

By convexed, do you mean it isn't exactly a V and more like a U? If that's so, I would need to use a lower grit to take care of that?


----------



## Benuser

donhoang14 said:


> By convexed, do you mean it isn't exactly a V and more like a U? If that's so, I would need to use a lower grit to take care of that?



Exactly.


----------



## Benuser

Again, let me know if I can help. I should have been clearer about that. You don't have to get a coarse stone for that very few strokes.


----------



## donhoang14

Ah ok so it only needs a few strokes? Took care of that weeks ago then


----------



## Benuser

donhoang14 said:


> Ah ok so it only needs a few strokes? Took care of that weeks ago then



Even better! I give Misonos a straight left bevel, very narrow, @15-17 degrees, and the right one convexed, ending @10-12 degrees. The factory edge is a bit fat. So start the right side at the lowest angle you're comfortable with, raise the spine little by little until you've raised a clear burr on the left side. Test for steering.


----------



## donhoang14

Is anyone here interested in meeting up? I'm slowly improving my skills but would love to meet someone to compare and learn.


----------



## Panamapeet

I would. Live in Amsterdam.


----------



## donhoang14

Spipet said:


> I would. Live in Amsterdam.



Great! I've sent you a private message


----------

